# What is this?



## velofreak (Sep 3, 2007)

I would like to use this bike as one of my first restoration projects. Can anyone tell me more about it. I think it's a ladies Western Flyer from the 50's mabey.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 3, 2007)

if it says western flyer its because it was sold by western flyer but its a jc higgins bicycle.


----------



## goldz56 (Sep 4, 2007)

The bike was made by Murray who made bikes for Sears called JC Higgins, for Western Auto called Western FLyer


----------

